# Looking for long-term dog-friendly accommodation in Manchester



## Sarah Ashton (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello. I am looking for a 1-2 bedroom 6 month let for 2 people with a well-trained Staffie. Proving very difficult but wondered if anyone knew of any dog-friendly places in the Greater/Manchester area that would accommodate this. Looking at cottages, houses, flats, hotels, serviced apartments - open to all options! Estate agents don't have anything on their books so trying less conventional routes. 

Thanks very much for reading the post and grateful for any leads.


----------

